# Bowden on craigslist



## John G04 (Jan 7, 2020)

1960 Bowden Spacelander RARE
					

1960 Bowden Spacelander designed by Ben Bowden. Made by Bomard Industries in Kansas, MO. There were only 522 made. The bicycle frame is made of fiberglass. $15000 (Fifteen Thousand Dollars). Cash...



					sandiego.craigslist.org


----------



## bike (Jan 7, 2020)

dont know much about these but supposed to have a Mertens seat so one red flag.....I do not do craigslist I guess I am an old man now- is everybody so vague with crap pics and descriptions?


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 7, 2020)

This was at one of my swapmeets in Oceanside, everyone thought was real deal! Really nice bike!


----------



## KingSized HD (Jan 7, 2020)

Not mine but here are some pics from the ad. I'm not sure how many Craigslist buyers are looking for $15,000 bikes, but it got it posted here.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 7, 2020)

For sure wrong seat and pedals. When you are you are asking top money or better it needs to be right. V/r Shawn


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 7, 2020)

do those have a steel frame underneath? what about the fork/fender up front?


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Jan 7, 2020)

Reproduction....   or a original with reproduction trim lights etc.


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 7, 2020)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> do those have a steel frame underneath? what about the fork/fender up front?



I'm pretty sure I saw one of those taken apart and the frame was steel, just the shell was fiberglass. I might  be wrong though.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 7, 2020)

barnyguey said:


> I'm pretty sure I saw one of those taken apart and the frame was steel, just the shell was fiberglass. I might  be wrong though.




I'd like to see that. probably looks like a shaved cat.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 7, 2020)

I was under the impression that the originals were fiberglass while the repops had a steel frame? Hence the high failure rate & scarcity of original Bowdens.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 7, 2020)

looking through Google Images the  fiberglass frames were shown alone but none apart showing any steel.


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Jan 7, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> I was under the impression that the originals were fiberglass while the repops had a steel frame? Hence the high failure rate & scarcity of original Bowdens.



Yes that’s right


----------



## Balloonatic (Jan 7, 2020)

This one is likely a repro, originals were cast in the color (gelcoat) but this one looks to be painted. Original c1960 models do not have any metal frame inside except the forks. 

Where you at, @bikebozo? This topic has been covered many times... there are several "tells" for an orig. vs. a repro. The horn button alone is often a give away, but I don't see any detail shots here. An orig. cast in the color Spacelander with correct pedals, Mertens seat, Zephyr Flyte tires, grips, and orig. rack, not a repro, etc. _might_ fetch close to this price, but if it's a repro, they seem to sell for about $3-4K. 

Caveat emptor: buyer beware on this one, especially for fifteen large, and cash only no less!


----------



## 1motime (Jan 7, 2020)

Craigslist?  $15000?   How do you screen who responds?  Do you really want a complete stranger coming to your house and asking to take a ride around the block?  Could get awkward.....


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 7, 2020)

Guy claims it has fiberglass frame, showed tag and numbers, but don't remember location on frame! Not an expert....


----------



## Bikebones (Jan 7, 2020)

Repro here....imo.


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 7, 2020)

Did any repops have fiberglass frames also?


----------



## bikebozo (Jan 7, 2020)

It is a reproduction, originals have no metal frame , the fibers show on an original , the give away on this bike , is the center extrusion moulding chrome looking strip plus how shiny it is . I THINK Mike Kaplan painted his bikes ,. He will write something . The metal frame was changed , inside of the Kaplan examples, I sold the photos of Mike Kaplans 1st generation metal frame, the reproductions are going up in price . Because they do not know the difference , and mostly do not care . They are bought as a visual piece , like art ,.the count of real Bowdens is not known , I am not aware of any failure of any Bowden , the company,lost there distribution, when the furniture co. Went bankrupt because of a vibrating lounge chair injured someone . My photos of originals are posted on the CABE, BEN SIGNED 13 bikes for me


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 7, 2020)

Not trying to defend it but guy claims only metal is fork..... IDK, looked almost brand new when I saw it! Just repeating what he said, also how else would you pay for a bike without cash? I'm not taking a check, I own a business and could take a card, but then would have to pay taxes on that.... just my thoughts...


----------



## bikebozo (Jan 7, 2020)

It is shiny , it has the extrusion in the center , it does not have a Mertens seat , it has everything that Mike Kaplan tells about when discussing his example


----------



## bikebozo (Jan 7, 2020)

My , red Bowden , garage kept from 1960 , won in a newspaper contest


----------



## 1motime (Jan 7, 2020)

bikebozo said:


> My , red Bowden , garage kept from 1960 , won in a newspaper contest
> 
> View attachment 1120864



That is the way a REAL one should look!


----------



## Phattiremike (Jan 8, 2020)

I scoped my Bowden last year, I wasn't sure if it was original or reproduction I was looking for an internal frame, the results were no metal frame found.

Interestingly I did find a  piece of wood going from the headtube down towards the crank/sprocket?  I spoke to those in the know on Bowden's my bike is likely one of the prototypes.  Here's a few photos of the inside of the Bowden including the 1x2"? piece of wood, more pictures here on the CABE when I scoped the bike, it was an interesting experience.

Mike


----------



## Nashman (Jan 11, 2020)

Balloonatic said:


> This one is likely a repro, originals were cast in the color (gelcoat) but this one looks to be painted. Original c1960 models do not have any metal frame inside except the forks.
> 
> Where you at, @bikebozo? This topic has been covered many times... there are several "tells" for an orig. vs. a repro. The horn button alone is often a give away, but I don't see any detail shots here. An orig. cast in the color Spacelander with correct pedals, Mertens seat, Zephyr Flyte tires, grips, and orig. rack, not a repro, etc. _might_ fetch close to this price, but if it's a repro, they seem to sell for about $3-4K.
> 
> Caveat emptor: buyer beware on this one, especially for fifteen large, and cash only no less!



 Well put Justin.


----------

